# Hex and Mousing for browns



## cityslicker4 (Jun 16, 2007)

Im looking to get up to the Au Sable this weekend, sunday night and monday with my son. We are both new to flyfishing and really just want to catch some trout, big or small. We have limited experience, only a few times each for trout, salmon, and steelhead. Any suggestions on how and what to fish would be greatly appreciated. I am planning on some night time fishing with Hex and Mice. Do head lights spook the fish? All I keep reading is how you have to hear the trout feed but then I read another post suggesting a head light. 

Again, any information is greatly appreciated. Thank you all.


----------



## alexsalmon (Feb 16, 2006)

You can go with a head lamp if you want every bug within 100 miles to be buzzing around your head! I only use a light when I'm tying up and then I use a red light so I don't damage my night vision.


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

Also if this is a 1st time hexing get to the water you plan to fish and read the water learn where any logjam deep hole and/or any obstructions that may not be seen at night. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Bulletproof (Jul 26, 2005)

You shouldn't have any problems finding bugs. If your planning on fishing the Ausable you should find hex all the way up to at least McMaster's bridge. You can catch trout all the way down and past McKinley. 

Like previously mentioned, I would stake out a good spot at least an hour in advance and become familiar with it. Keep the lights off the water and only use when tying knots, etc. If there is clear skies and a good moon you can sometimes make out where a fish is feeding by vision, other than that its all sound, it takes a little practice but eventually you will find yourself becoming fairly accurate at estimating where the trout is based on the 'slurp' that you hear. I always err' on keeping the casts short and working out until you find exactly where the fish is feeding. Great time to be on the AuSable right now.


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

another trick some old timers did was to fish the holes the wanted to fish in the eve and after dark is pick a spot then cast to bank and or hole watch for overhanging branches and such get the line out as far as it can before it snags then put a small piece of tape around fly line just before line is past the spot where you get hung up but ive never went to that extreme


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

hex are popping every night. bring a good bug spray. no need for a head light
get there early
good luck


----------

